# Finally, pushable snow



## cabotland (Dec 27, 2008)

It only took until January 27-28, 2009 to get pushable snow in the lower Susquehanna valley of PA. It's called the "wintery mix" belt these days. Anyway, here are some pics of me loading up, clearing a couple of my accounts and after the storm had passed, enjoy!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice pics, how much did ya end up with couple inches?


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice pics and equipment man !!


----------



## firsttimeplower (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice lights on the salt speader.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

What is that huge wall in the first picture made of ?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

its sucks waiting to long for a storm seems like a good storm all and all


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice pics- Have you re-furbished the plow or is it original? Looks mint for a MM1.


----------



## ALGS (Feb 16, 2007)

where are you located at? I'm in york.
adam


----------



## cabotland (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey, thanks for all the positive responses. We ended up with about 3" that got pushed down to 2" by some sleet and rain towards the end of the storm. Then it iced up nice in the evening for that extra round of ice control.

Those lights on the spreader? $16.00 at Napa, including the switch, relay and wiring! And the strobe was a throw away that I got from a buddy... And the MM1 is original, I picked it up used for $1900.00 with a new cutting edge. All I did was put on the edge and change the fluid (this summer it gets torn down, blasted and repainted). Which reminds me, I've got frame mounts for a late 90's Dodge and a complete wiring harness if anyone is interested...

The big block wall is the remains of an old warehouse where I store my salt. 

Adam, I'm out of Dover. Are your trucks lettered? I think I've seen a black p/u with "Adam's" on the door, is that you? It's late notice but are you going to the auction at Ferrell's today? Check out auctionzip.com to see what they've got, it's gonna be a fire sale...


----------



## ALGS (Feb 16, 2007)

No, my parents went up, i had to go down to Douglas to get my plow lights fixed. I've been seeing alot of those poly salt dogg spreaders around here this year. I think I'm going with the stainless. They had a bunch of stuff at the auction, i'm still curious as to why they went out. I know there quality was somewhat poor. We have an F-350 that's green with an aluminum truck craft bed on it. The logo and truck are pretty unique. What are some of the bigger properties you guys do?


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

How big of a Salt Dogg is that? I just bought a 1.5 yard for this year and love it.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics glad you got to do some plowing also*


----------



## ALGS (Feb 16, 2007)

hey nickplowing1972,

do you guys only do plowing? that's a lot of trucks!
adam


----------



## cabotland (Dec 27, 2008)

TurfSolutionsMN;738360 said:


> How big of a Salt Dogg is that? I just bought a 1.5 yard for this year and love it.


it's a 2 yard. It was pricey but so far it has been worth every penny! I'll never buy steel or gas powered again!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics and equipment. What year is that Ford? Looks like it's in real nice shape!


----------



## ALGS (Feb 16, 2007)

why wouldn't you buy steel or gas powered one again? What about stainless?


----------



## cabotland (Dec 27, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;740402 said:


> Nice pics and equipment. What year is that Ford? Looks like it's in real nice shape!


It's a '95 with only 87,000 miles on the 7.3 Direct Injected diesel, it's a Powerstroke but is not badged that way under the hood. It's in decent shape... all the rust is on the bottom half! Thanks for looking!


----------

